

See(), an alternative to Python's dir() - ken
http://github.com/inky/see/tree/master

======
illumen
If you like this, you'll love ipython.

Ipython makes introspection 3.14 times more fun.

~~~
timf
ipython rocks with the tab completion, is that what you mean? This is better
than ipython's ? and ??.

~~~
juanpablo
I use

import readline, rlcompleter; readline.parse_and_bind("tab: complete")

(executed at PYTHONSTARTUP) for tab completion.

~~~
timf
Thankyou for this, added to my portable remote node setup.

------
timf
Installed, I like it. I do a lot of one-off Python with unfamiliar libs and
that's just the thing.

Mapped it to der() ... because that just feels better, I guess.

------
mjtokelly
"Help us out here, Computer. This just will not cut it. Blimey!"

I enjoyed their documentation style.

------
mattj
ehh, this is just (questionable) formatting. After you use python for a while,
the __methods__ should become pretty common-sensical (and seeing the actual
__name__ is more useful if you're trying to reimplement protocols common
objects support). That and not being able to manipulate the output of see()
makes it pretty useless.

I personally like doing things like [f for f in dir(o) if 'foo' in f] etc.

~~~
inky
This was only intended as an alternative, not a replacement -- dir() is still
extremely useful. see() was made for quickly inspecting objects interactively,
hence "for humans only".

------
abecedarius
Nice idea. I decided I'd rather see it laid out in columns like 'ls' does, and
with the attribute names unchanged. Here's the result:
[http://github.com/darius/columnize/blob/69d2b1c084ab3fc7c72d...](http://github.com/darius/columnize/blob/69d2b1c084ab3fc7c72d1809e511661e2677d995/columnize.py)

------
meqif
In case someone else is an Arch Linux user and wants to use this, I uploaded a
pkgbuild to AUR.

<http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=24014>

